# Bandsaw box patterns(Free please)



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

Looking for some free bandsaw box patterns.

Gary


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Gary, I have yet to see any patterns for band saw boxes offered anywhere. What I do is google search for band saw boxes and look at what others are making.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Gary

It's been a long time But at one time I saw some on the Fine WoodWorking site.
Here's a link ,it many take a bit of digging...

http://www.finewoodworking.com/woodworking-videos/

Woodworking Video Links

==========



seawolf21 said:


> Looking for some free bandsaw box patterns.
> 
> Gary


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gary


Here's one you may want to check out.

http://www.ptreeusa.com/edirect_040811.htm



===========


----------

